# HHH & Brock



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

Now i thought they United the World Titles


Waz Up????????????????

HHH is wearing The Old Ric Flair 
WcW Belt.

Brock Wear's HHH's old Belt 


Who's the Camp 

& Waz UP??????????????????  
:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

CHAMP!


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 8, 2002)

Lol...........Brock and HHH are on seperate programms nowdays. HHH is Raws champ while Brock is Smackdowns Champ. There trying to make it into seperate programms by now adding a Smackdown Tag Team Champions and a Raw one.


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

Thanks it sounds like there will be 
To companay's again soon??

Or maybe just in the story lines


:armed: 
Wicked Sweet


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 8, 2002)

Only in storylines, Vince still owns both brands but I think there trying to do the ECW vs WWE vs WCW storyline only that this time cuz they own all the companys......they get all the money. I think it was also a chance to give certain people a spotlight rather then having Rock and HHH in all the main events all the time. It also stops everyone from having the same rivalry over and over again.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Oct 9, 2002)

I can't stand the seperated show idea which is why I stopped watching it a few months ago. They should put it how it use to be and bring in some new talent and I mean not just with the bimbos either 

BTW, another thing I dont like about the whole WWE thing is the Tuff Enough mess. After those two ladies won it, they made a few token appearences and then dissapeared. I would have rather seen Jake win it :soapbox:


----------



## Dronak (Oct 9, 2002)

They did unite the WWF/E and WCW world titles into the Undisputed title.  But when Stephanie paid off Brock to be exclusive to Smackdown, the heavyweight champion (Brock) would never appear on Raw.  I think Bischoff then claimed that if Brock as the Undisputed Champion refuses to work both shows, his title isn't really undisputed, so he pulled out the old WCW belt and awarded it to HHH.  I don't know if this means they split the belts back into two or if the Raw champion is supposed to be something new, just with the old WCW belt.

Yeah, Smackdown is creating a new set of tag titles for its show.  Raw is going to have a "winner takes all" match between HHH the Raw heavyweight champion and Kane who is the new Intercontinental champion.  Here's a question for you -- is this match a title unification match or not?  The way I originally heard it, winner takes all, it sounded like it was just a title for title match.  The winner holds two titles.  Then some promo/commercial they made has Bischoff saying something like "one show, one champion" and that implies one title will be gone after No Mercy.  Does anyone know what the deal is?  Is this title for title, a title unification match, or are they going to abandon one title after the PPV?

As for Tough Enough, yeah, it's a little odd.  But if you recall, the first two winners, Maven and Nidia, did basically the same thing as the two women who won Tough Enough 2 (Jackie and Linda).  Maven had I think three matches with Tazz, losing the first two then getting a win the third time.  After that he cut a promo about realizing he's not really ready to be here yet so he was going to train more and come back later when he's better prepared.  Nidia might have gotten even less exposure than Jackie and Linda.  I think all Nidia got was to accompany some wrestler to the ring once or twice before she left TV for some time.  I don't even think she got a match on TV before leaving.  Yeah, I expected Jake to win a spot, too, but I bet he'd end up doing the same thing the other winners did -- get a little TV time, then go away to continue training before coming back to (hopefully) stay on TV.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 9, 2002)

With the Tough Enough lot you have to kinda allow them because they get a chance to go in front a big crowd and maybe share some storylines with the vet's before there sent of to Developement leauges where they have to work for a bit to continue being a superstar.


----------

